
NNs Designing NNs: Multi-Objective Hyper-Parameter Optimization - choij
https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.02120
======
ugh_seriously_
Nope. The singularity is not suddenly here because people are using machine
learning for machine learning hyperoptimization. These aren't even new ideas
and the fact that they happen to be using neural networks doesn't make it
magic.

~~~
sprobertson
Fitting username. Shouldn't the title be edited for editorialization?

~~~
ugh_seriously_
It should. I should also clarify, I don't mean to take anything away from the
authors by saying 'these are not new ideas'. This paper is still a
contribution, I only mean that the general idea of AutoML (I'll stretch the
typical application and say this is AutoML) is not new.

I am thinking that it's time for a new browser plugin. We already have cloud-
to-butt, we need singularity-to-...

